# Itemsuche nach Instanzen



## Mightymagic (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

vielleicht bin ich blind, wenn nicht hätte ich einen Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Ich gehöre zu den Spielern, die Chars nach den Instanz-items planen. Ich würde mir eine Suchfunktion wünschen, in denen die Items nach Instanzen und evtl nach Bossen sortiert sind. Das würde die Sache sehr vereinfachen. Ebenso die Tx und Dx Sets für bestimmte Klassen. Ich weiss dass man letztere bereits nach den Namen suchen kann, jedoch fällt mir persönlich in den seltensten Fällen ein, wie denn genau nun das D3 Set vom Pala in Holy heisst.^^

Vielleicht lässt sich das ja gut und einfach implementieren.

Ansonsten: LOB LOB LOB!!!

Gruß Mightymagic


----------

